# Floormat Retainers



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Anyone know where you can get the retainers that hold the floormats to the floorboard cheaper than $5.75 a pop? That's what the parts guy at my local dealership is asking for them.


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

GM part number 92160989
made in Australia
unit of issue is one per bag

I went to my dealer and told them that the car came with out the retainers and the parts manager just rogered them up!

But GMPARTS direct on line has them as well for 2.99 each


----------



## Joey Waid (Oct 28, 2004)

I got mine for free because I bitched. They should have been with the mats
how stupid is it to have a hole in the mat and the floor and nothing to put in it.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks guys. I got all four with the car, but they are not very sturdy with two young ones (13 and 7) in the back. Time for ropes and skateboards. :cheers


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm absolutely furious about those damn holders. All four of mine have broken now. One in the back seat broke the first time I got back there. It takes little to no force to actually break the things. My car has less than a thousand miles on it, and four broken holders. If I don't get this fixed by the body shop at the dealership, heads are going to roll!


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Never installed.*

I found my floor mat retainers in the trunk, as the TSB for the initial work to be done at the dealership said that they would be. They were never installed. (I was wondering why there were holes in the carpet and floormats.) Since they never adjusted the tire pressures correctly, or installed the holders for the floormats, I assume that the service department at the dealership never read the introductory TSB for the car. How cool is that? I put the factory floormats away and put in my rubber "Taz" floormats. I live where it rains all winter, (Oregon,) and I don't like to make a mess of carpeted floormats. They do move around a little, but I have to clean them up every so often, so I think they work fine.

Maximental


----------



## fwyflyr (Nov 27, 2004)

Never got mine either. If I make some noise, they'll give 'em to me free. 
( They better! ) :shutme


----------

